# Blackwater 4/9/11



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Went to Blackwater this morning bite was kinda slow ende up with a 23 inch speck 18 inch bass and a few shellcracker and bluegill,specks were hitting pretty good but were small.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

good job did u put in on 87 and work the delta?


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Put in at the shell pile in baghdad


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

nice bag of fish. did you catch that bass out in the delta or up blackwater river?


----------



## jstblsd (Jul 6, 2010)

Good job! Nice bag.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

tips n tails said:


> nice bag of fish. did you catch that bass out in the delta or up blackwater river?


 I caught the bass in the saw grass


----------

